# Gore sealed cables with Campagnolo 11 speed



## kgbianchi (May 24, 2007)

Hi all,

I just setup my new cross build with gore sealed cables for shifting with Chorus 11 speed. In order to make the gore setup work I had to cut back the outer sheath on the housing about 1/2 inch where it inserts into the ergo body and did not use the special silver cap on that end as recommended. The setup seems to shift smooth for now and is fully sealed accept where it inserts into the ergo body.

What I am wondering is if any one else has done this setup and if so, how did it hold up for the long hall?

Thank you for your response in advance.

Keith


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

I've started using Gore Professional shift cables on all my bikes although I'm still running 10 speed. The new style ergo body do not accept housing caps but I never had a problem inserting the untrimmed housing in the body. I don't believe that the Gore housing is any thicker than that of Campy ultra shift.


----------



## kgbianchi (May 24, 2007)

I used the Gore Ride-On Sealed Low Friction Gear Cable System. My understanding is that this system is sealed better that the Professional system. 

The draw back for 11 speed would be that the shifter housing is 5mm rather than 4 mm. This causes a problem since the 11 speed ergo bodies only have clearance for 4mm housing. So far the setup is working well.

Would you consider the Professional system to be sealed up enough for a cx or mtb bike?

Thanks for the response,

Keith


----------



## LePatron (Jan 5, 2011)

It's my understanding that the Sealed cable system is intended for MB rather then road use. The professional system uses a 4 mm housing and fits fine in the ergo bodies.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

I installed a set of the Sealed Low Friction on both brakes and gears. Worked wonderfully for about 4000 miles (6mo) and then both gear cable ends frayed at the shifter. Replaced those and then the coating came off the exposed brake cables. I've now gone back to my trusty Campy cables and casing and life is just fine.


----------



## Lovetoclimb (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey Keith,

I am running into the same issue you encountered. The shifter cable housing for Gore Ride-On Derailleur cables does not want to go into my Athena 11 shifter. Our team mechanic put the same cables on his Chorus 11 road bike build without trimming the end as you did. But I do not know what he did exactly to get those ends in there. He said it is likely how my shifters are positioned on my bars. As though the curvature is not allowing for an easy access point. The brake cable went in no problem. Are those the same diameter?

-Sam


----------

